# Creating notes on my iPhone makes them automatically appear in Mail on my computer



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

How is this possible? Each time I create a new note on my iPhone using Notes, when I go to my computer and get new mail, the note shows up in the inbox. I haven't synced my iPhone or anything.

How is this happening?


----------



## Farmer Harv (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you using MobileMe? If so, that's the answer...it's set to sync your notes with an email account. 

If you're not using MobileMe however, then I'm stumped.


----------



## staples57 (Nov 19, 2007)

It's happening for me also. It's a feature...

Notes is part of mac Mail. If you create a new note in mail (on your Mac), it displays in your inbox. Creating a note on your iPhone and having it display in Mail when you sync sounds logical. I would imagine that it operates in the same manner on a PC.

You can disable syncing notes in iTunes if it's not a feature you want.

Cheers,
Brad





kloan said:


> How is this possible? Each time I create a new note on my iPhone using Notes, when I go to my computer and get new mail, the note shows up in the inbox. I haven't synced my iPhone or anything.
> 
> How is this happening?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

kloan said:


> How is this possible? Each time I create a new note on my iPhone using Notes, when I go to my computer and get new mail, the note shows up in the inbox. I haven't synced my iPhone or anything.
> 
> How is this happening?


Notes are stored as messages in IMAP mailboxes. Since IMAP syncs automatically, those changes are sent back and forth to your computer.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Huh... so even though I'm not plugging my iPhone into my computer and syncing, and the notes still show up in the inbox on my computer, it's because Notes is tied into IMAP on my iPhone and it automatically syncs with my Gmail account on my iPhone once it detects a wifi network and thus syncs to my Gmail account and then shows up in my inbox on my computer???

Bizarre...

And no, I don't have MobileMe.

What I find strange is that even though I haven't synced my iPhone yet, and I haven't even woken my iPhone to connect to my home wifi network, the notes are still showing up in my inbox. Somehow, at some point along the way, those notes are sent to the Gmail server and are then downloaded into my computer's inbox when I check for new mail.

Pretty nifty feature actually!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

kloan said:


> Huh... so even though I'm not plugging my iPhone into my computer and syncing, and the notes still show up in the inbox on my computer, it's because Notes is tied into IMAP on my iPhone and it automatically syncs with my Gmail account on my iPhone once it detects a wifi network and thus syncs to my Gmail account and then shows up in my inbox on my computer???
> 
> Bizarre...
> 
> ...


IMAP is a two way sync. It happens whenever your iPhone polls for new messages from the Gmail servers. Notes are treated just like draft email messages by the server.


----------

